# The Windows 10 Discussion Thread



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2015)

My 1st Windows 10 Activation

*i.imgur.com/d1JZPyj.png


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice dude. Welcome to the club! Windows 10 is pretty sweet so far.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 25, 2015)

It started rolling out? I thought it'd start from 29th. Or it's a preview build?


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 25, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It started rolling out? I thought it'd start from 29th. Or it's a preview build?


Yes. Build 10240 is a preview build. He means he's officially on Windows 10 for the first time.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 25, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Yes. Build 10240 is a preview build. He means he's officially on Windows 10 for the first time.



Got it


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2015)

So you directly upgraded from Win 7/8  to Win 10?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> So you directly upgraded from Win 7/8  to Win 10?



No, have done a clean install with a full format and it was very smooth and installed in less than 10 minutes even with my Kingston SSD.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> So you directly upgraded from Win 7/8  to Win 10?


You can't directly upgrade to an official, licenced copy of Windows 10 because it hasn't launched yet. It releases on the 29th officially.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 25, 2015)

Dreamspark premium users, too.. i just got notice from our admin @ university..  cant wait


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 26, 2015)

10240 is RTM build. Installed it few hours ago. Updating right now. Without graphics/touchpad drivers this is nearly useless (Can't even adjust brightness)


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 28, 2015)

​


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> 10240 is RTM build. Installed it few hours ago. Updating right now. Without graphics/touchpad drivers this is nearly useless (Can't even adjust brightness)



brightness of what?can you please elaborate on that?were you attempting to install it on a mobile device?


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 29, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> brightness of what?can you please elaborate on that?were you attempting to install it on a mobile device?



Desktop. Brightness of monitor. BTW it started working, intel pushed graphics drivers via MS update center. It's not available officially on website though.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Desktop. Brightness of monitor. BTW it started working, intel pushed graphics drivers via MS update center. It's not available officially on website though.



So is the 3GB update available to download?


----------



## sidtechster (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes I can see some constant download operation happening in background on my laptop.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 29, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> My 1st Windows 10 Activation



why enterprise ?? pro version is better, right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> why enterprise ?? pro version is better, right?



Somebody said enterprise has more features than pro version.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2015)

sidtechster said:


> Yes I can see some constant download operation happening in background on my laptop.



Go to Windows Update and check whether it is really downloading.

Also check whether the following folder exists or empty: C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, if downloads haven't started for any of you guys and you had reserved earlier, do this: 

- Go to command prompt (Start > Run > "cmd")
- Type "wuauclt.exe /updatenow" at the prompt and press enter.

It will then start downloading in a few mins.

Source: *www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3exx29/preload_windows_10_if_you_dont_have_the_folder/


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2015)

My question was, have you guys got it already?
I am in the office so I cannot check


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 29, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Somebody said enterprise has more features than pro version.



thanks... found comparison on wikipedia... 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_10_editions

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> My question was, have you guys got it already?
> I am in the office so I cannot check



Already cleaned installed when available on net... get Windows 10 Enterprise, it has more features..


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Already cleaned installed when available on net... get Windows 10 Enterprise, it has more features..



Can you choose the type of Windows while upgrading?

Also, Enterprise editions are usually more suited for Corporate environments and companies since it provides features such as LDAP servers, Domain hosts, Server Virtualization, etc. Such features are too excessive for home usage and unnecessarily use up space.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Go to Windows Update and check whether it is really downloading.
> 
> Also check whether the following folder exists or empty: C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution
> 
> ...



Trying a lot of stuff but little luck


----------



## amjath (Jul 29, 2015)

For me its been downloading since yesterday in my 512 KB/s line and my download folder under softwaredistribution folder shows 2.68 GB as of now. Cant see anything in windows store. Where can I check the progress?


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 29, 2015)

Can we please keep everything on this thread. Multiple threads can become confusing. 


Here's the iso - 

Windows 10 ISO

Windows 10 Mobo drivers - 

Windows 10 Graphics and Motherboard Drivers (Updating) - Maximum PC


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Can we please keep everything on this thread. Multiple threads can become confusing.
> 
> 
> Here's the iso -
> ...



Better link the official MSFT download page then through a blog:

Windows 10


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 29, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Better link the official MSFT download page then through a blog:
> 
> Windows 10


That link was included there. But I placed the download link directly, thanks.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> For me its been downloading since yesterday in my 512 KB/s line and my download folder under softwaredistribution folder shows 2.68 GB as of now. Cant see anything in windows store. Where can I check the progress?



The upgrade downloads via Windows Update and you can check the progress for the same over there.


----------



## amjath (Jul 29, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The upgrade downloads via Windows Update and you can check the progress for the same over there.



its not showing anything in Windows update

For fresh install and iso downloading people 

Download app from above posts' link
Open app
Select "Create installation media for another PC"
Next
Select Language, Edtion, Architecture
Next
Select "ISO file"
Next Select the path to save
Start downloading

Did not ask for key whatsoever during download. 
While installing when it asks for keys click Next to skip. 
Once you use MS account to login the windows gets activated.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2015)

Did you reserve in advance?

Did you try running "wuauclt.exe /updatenow" on the command prompt?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 29, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can you choose the type of Windows while upgrading?
> 
> Also, Enterprise editions are usually more suited for Corporate environments and companies since it provides features such as LDAP servers, Domain hosts, Server Virtualization, etc. Such features are too excessive for home usage and unnecessarily use up space.



when installing win 10, i saw home and pro editions only, I downloaded iso from net. 10240. I did not upgrade...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2015)

Professional and Enterprise have different keys. I don't think you will be able to activate them using Home edition keys. For example, Enterprise editions have Volume Licenses that corporate establishments purchase en masse.

- - - Updated - - -

PSA: YOU MUST UPGRADE YOUR EXISTING WINDOWS OS TO GET A VALID WINDOWS 10 KEY BEFORE DOING A CLEAN INSTALL

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> when installing win 10, i saw home and pro editions only, I downloaded iso from net. *10240*. I did not upgrade...



Read this: *twitter.com/joebelfiore/status/626240636715339776

10240 is not the final retail build.


----------



## amjath (Jul 29, 2015)

I can see the progress now after force updating using command prompt. 48% downloaded


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

Locking this thread. Please continue here *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/187362-microsoft-announced-windows-10-a.html


----------

